# Two questions about Furplanet...



## Ottselpaw (Nov 22, 2012)

First of all, I'd like to buy a comic on the Internet site of Furplanet, but I don't know if this kind of purchase is safe, also because, being italian, I don't know if they can deliver me what I'd like to buy. Second question: does anybody know who drew the fox and the badger who appear on the upper part of the site? (I apologise since now for my not so good English)
Thank you.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 23, 2012)

I have bought lots of stuff from them and they delivered it to Australia fine.


----------



## Ottselpaw (Nov 23, 2012)

That's great. Thank you


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 26, 2012)

Art was by Idess. See here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7989381/


----------

